# CAG/OGF Buckeye Lake Carp In July 9-11



## tpet96

*CAG Ohio-Central Regional Carp In*​*Buckeye Lake State Park*​*Brooks Park*​*Millersport, Ohio*​*DATES: 3PM July 9til NOON July 13, 2004*​ 
*ADDITIONAL INFORMATION:* 

Check this link for Buckeye Lake Information 
Here's an overhead view to give you an idea of the layout. 
Click This Link for Ohio Fishing Regulations. 3 Day NonResident fishing license is $15, and can be purchased at local bait shops. If you are planning to attend from out of state, drop me an email at [email protected] and I'll give you directions to the nearest shop.


*Listing of Motels in Area:*

*Super 8 Motel *
I-70 & State Route 79 
PO Box 10600 
Buckeye Lake , Ohio 43008 
740-929-1015 

2- Double Beds for $48.95/night. AAA rate might be a little cheaper. Call and find out for exact rates/deals for that weekend. Let them know you are with CAG, and that we have our annual Video Day in their conference room each February. 

A good place to book a room online is at http://www.worldweb.com Just do a search for Buckeye Lake, Ohio. You will get pretty good prices there. You might try http://www.priceline.com for Buckeye Lake, Ohio. Sometimes Priceline gives GREAT rates (like 20 bucks/night...you name your price, and if the accept, you are booked). Only problem with that is if you book, you are stuck with it. No cancelling. At least with WorldWeb you can cancel. 

*If you're interested in camping, rates are as follows:*

*KOA Campground- Buckeye Lake*

http://www.koa.com/where/morekampgroundinfo/35101rates.htm
Directions, rates, locations, etc. can be found at the above link. This is the closest campground to Buckeye Lake.

*Driving Directions: *

_*From Cleveland, Ohio:*_ I-71S to I-70E. Take Exit 126 off of I-70 and go South towards Lancaster. Then, about 1 mile....you will make a left hand turn on State Route 79 towards Buckeye Lake. Next...at flashing yellow lite...turn right...this road will take you through Millersport. On the other side of Millersport the road will "Y"...take the left fork (Rte. 204). Approximately 1 mile turn left on Beach Road. Just before you get to the end you'll see South Bank Road....turn right and follow the signs to Brooks Park. 
_*From Columbus, Ohio:*_ I-70E. Take Exit 126 off of I-70 and go South towards Lancaster. Then, about 1 mile....you will make a left hand turn on State Route 79 towards Buckeye Lake. Next...at flashing yellow lite...turn right...this road will take you through Millersport. On the other side of Millersport the road will "Y"...take the left fork (Rte. 204). Approximately 1 mile turn left on Beach Road. Just before you get to the end you'll see South Bank Road....turn right and follow the signs to Brooks Park. 
_*From Cincinnati, Ohio:*_ I-71N to I-270E. Follow to I-70E. Take Exit 126 off of I-70 and go South towards Lancaster. Then, about 1 mile....you will make a left hand turn on State Route 79 towards Buckeye Lake. Next...at flashing yellow lite...turn right...this road will take you through Millersport. On the other side of Millersport the road will "Y"...take the left fork (Rte. 204). Approximately 1 mile turn left on Beach Road. Just before you get to the end you'll see South Bank Road....turn right and follow the signs to Brooks Park. 
_*From Toledo, Ohio:* _Turnpike to I-71S. Follow to I-70E. Take Exit 126 off of I-70 and go South towards Lancaster. Then, about 1 mile....you will make a left hand turn on State Route 79 towards Buckeye Lake. Next...at flashing yellow lite...turn right...this road will take you through Millersport. On the other side of Millersport the road will "Y"...take the left fork (Rte. 204). Approximately 1 mile turn left on Beach Road. Just before you get to the end you'll see South Bank Road....turn right and follow the signs to Brooks Park. 
_*From Port Clinton, Ohio:*_ Turnpike to I-71S. Follow to I-70E. Take Exit 126 off of I-70 and go South towards Lancaster. Then, about 1 mile....you will make a left hand turn on State Route 79 towards Buckeye Lake. Next...at flashing yellow lite...turn right...this road will take you through Millersport. On the other side of Millersport the road will "Y"...take the left fork (Rte. 204). Approximately 1 mile turn left on Beach Road. Just before you get to the end you'll see South Bank Road....turn right and follow the signs to Brooks Park.

*IF YOU HAVE ANY PROBLEMS OR QUESTIONS ON HOW TO GET THERE, GIVE ME A RING ON MY CELL AT 419-512-6644. We will guide you in the rest of the way!*

Night fishing is authorized, and brolly type shelters are permitted as long as they are completely open on 1 side. We will be having a bankside cookout on Saturday, so feel free to add to the feast! Let me know via email at [email protected] what you would like to bring and I will get you added. This event will be great fun as usual, and looking forward to it!

If you have any questions or are interested in attending please... email me at [email protected] or contact me via cellphone at (419) 512-6644. If you can only attend for one day; that's fine. 

SEE YOU ON THE BANK....


----------



## tpet96

Back to the top gang!


----------



## atrkyhntr

I am 75% sure I'll be there with my kids...


----------



## crappielooker

i'll be there friday..thinking about going to see if i can spot some of bob's pet carp..


----------



## RiverRat

I'll be there too, going to bring both my boys....hopin for a weekend of ACTION!!!!

Scott


----------



## tpet96

Be good to see you again Scott! Looks like a full house this weekend


----------



## tpet96

For those who missed it, CAG Ohio has a new address:

http://www.cagohio.net

Please redirect your links toward that address. Be patient though.....it takes up to 48 hrs for the server to grab the new address. Thanks!


----------



## atrkyhntr

prob take 2-3 days before it valid so be patient all...


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

I am gonna try to make this one with my boy and girl....need to cacth some...my luck has been the worst lately.

Mitch


----------



## RiverRat

So who else is going...?
Bill, Mike, Bob..Tim...???

Be nice to have all the "gang" back together like the East Harbor outting.

Scott


----------



## TimJC

Yep, I'll be there friday.


----------



## atrkyhntr

Dryer just took a $hit.. Now it is a matter of $$$ if I make it or not... Still going to shoot for Sat even if its just for the day... "SIGH" onething after another...


----------



## Carpless

I had planned to be there for the duration, but I'll be lucky to stop by and shoot the bull.  My boss came out with the new pager schedule and I'll be on call  Oh, and the SOB just put the new schedule out on Wens. And no, it doesn't follow any pattern, so this came out of left field. Last year, I had to work too. But at least then, I knew several weeks in advance and wasn't planning on attending. This time it really sucks. The turd didn't even have the cajones to tell me to my face, just left the new schedule in my mail box at work. I think I'll take that bucket of fermented corn I've got going, drain off some juice, load it in a squirt gun and soak down the carpet in his office!  

I'll stop by at some point and say hi, might even have a simultaneous pager and cell phone breakdown and fish awhile.

"Whaddaya mean youv'e been trying to reach me since yesterday? You better check with the answering service, cause I ain't got one page."

I'm just a LITTLE bent about the whole thing


----------



## tpet96

Mike,

Hang in there buddy. I had to tell my boss no the other day. That went over about as smoothly as speedbumps on a highway. But....I was left with the choice....and normally I say yes....but that time I said no and she didn't like it too well. LOL. Sometimes they don't realize that life comes first 



Rest........we are planning on having a cookout. Nobody has chimed in with anything they would like to bring. If I don't see any replies by Wednesday, we won't have one....and just everyone for themselves. Mishio and a couple other members always spend the money and time to prepare awesome main dishes, so it's only fair to supply side dishes to go along with those.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

I will bring extra wings for a main entree if we don't have anything else. I will make the garlic wings, and then another type I will come up with tonight. I also have a ton of pickled eggs (mmmmmm), and I will prep some egg-bolis (a cross between an egg roll and a stromboli) tonight, I plan on making about 15 or so of those. 

Any idea on the amount of people that will be there on Saturday, I may call a couple of my friends and have them show up. Shawn you will need to bring the deep fryer, and ak you may need to bring a light  I have peanut oil and propane. 

By the way I am making plans to make my famous grilled stuffed meatloaf at another cookout (maybe Alum). I use to sell this stuff for $15 a plate (for ground beef) and people would come back 2-3 times a week to get it, suckers


----------



## tpet96

Sean,

What would you like me to add to that? I can do fish, but since you are doing wings.....I could come up with something else. Shoot me an email, and we'll figure something out. There will be plenty of people there, that's for sure.


----------



## Tornichio

I had plans for fishing this saturday, but that is not going to happen anymore. I have not had time to go fishing since may. I might try to do some fishing Friday evening. I will get off of work early that day so I might try to swing but. What time are people planning on being there on Friday?


----------



## cwcarper

Looks like i won't be able to make it until saturday...and even then might only be able to fish it for the day. I'll bring some sort of side dish...maybe a pasta salad or something, or if you guys have anything you want me to bring i can do that too.


----------



## tpet96

Torch,

I'll be there around 7 on Friday or so. Have to come home and get some sleep friday morning as I work nights. 

CW,

Pasta Salad sounds good.  Lookin forward to seeing everyone out there again!


----------



## tpet96

ALright gang......looks like the main dishes are covered. I'm going to bring Chips and Dips and some Beans (hope everyone likes them right out of the can , and perhaps some Mac Salad.


----------



## RiverRat

Shawn, do you still have plenty of the plastic "silver ware" i gave ya at EH??
If not do you want me to bring some more of them & paper plates too?

Scott


PS, i'll be at Buckeye early friday with my boys, going to fish all day and part of the night . Then come back early saturday and fish through til sunday(probably with out the boys).


----------



## tpet96

Yep, I have all of that.


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Sorry to say...car repairs ate my carp trip this weekend...i'll miss seeing you guys. looks like i will have to try somewhere closer to home...good luck to you all.

Mitch


----------



## TimJC

I'll pick up some 12 packs of pop if anyone has room in a cooler. I won't be able to fit another cooler in the car with all my other [email protected] I should be leaving in the next hour and be there by 4:15p.


----------



## TimJC

I heading out now. I just have to stop at Meijer (bug spray, beverages, Rye-Krisp and Valu-Time) and then I'm on my way.


----------



## TimJC

I just got home and the only people left at midnight were Sean and John. There will probably not be any CAG members there at day break so anyone planning on stopping by in the morning should forget it...


----------



## flathunter

how was the turnout? Many fish caught?


----------



## tpet96

Flat,

It was slow with a heavy algae bloom this year. Water was almost solid green in color. I landed a decent fish Friday night around 2:00AM, but when I returned it to the water, as soon as it hit it dissapeared. The people fishing up closer to the shoreline/channel had clearer water and did very well. As a matter of fact, a father/son team landed 30 fish from sunset friday night to sunrise saturday morning in that spot. 

ANywho.....I'll have a full write up with pics in the very near future. My face is burnt to a crisp too. BLECH.


----------



## TimJC

The turnout was pretty good but the fish, for the most part didn't cooperate. A gentleman from South Africa and his son did clean up when they fished friday night. They must have landed over 30 fish with constant action (very interesting to watch, I might add). I only landed one and lost 3 more. For the most part, just about everyone landed a couple fish. The daytime heat and humidity (along with the lack of fish during this time) made it exhausting, and that is why most decidedt to leave early. The food for this outing, again, was excellent and if more people would have shown up it wouldn't have gone to waste. All in all, more than 15 people attended with lots of people stopping by to asked questions, but all the fish were under 12 pounds and few and far between, for most of us anyway.


----------



## Miso_Ohio

Jon's kids where getting cold, so they had to leave around 2 AM, I didn't bring a net with me so I left then too. Action was starting to pick up despite a couple of drunkards to my left who kept wanting to see how many big rocks they could throw in the water while fishing for bullheads. 

I ended up with a couple of more fish, Jon landed one, Phil (Jons oldest) had one snap his line and even his youngest had a couple of decent takes. They where really starting to roll out in front of me, I think they where starting to find my chum pile. I imagine some time during the night that little area would of gotten pretty hot, I was thinking about heading back out this morning, especailly if Bob was going to show up, but I really do have a little work I need to get done for a side project. 

The heat and humidity of Saturday really did take it out on people, I wish more would of showed up, but heck thats life. The evening was perfect, a slight breeze, temp was just right and the sky was clear. Sitting out there for the hours I did reminded me why I love to night fish so much. I got to work on my spodding and marking techniques a little ( I was a little rusty here before) so all in all a good trip. As long as I can improve or learn one new thing at each one of these events I consider it a good trip.


----------



## tpet96

10 gallons of boiled particle, loaves of bread, and 3 gallons of packbait when I left. Those fish better have been rolling in there  

Those who took pictures.......PLEASE email them to me at [email protected] ASAP as I need to get an article with photos submitted for the next NACA> I will get the official review up and posted sometime either tomorrow or Tuesday. Thanks!


----------



## catking

Wished I could have made it to this outing, but I arrived back in Cincinnati early Saturday morning from a 17 hour ride from Florida  Sounds like another good time. Next time fellows.and I might even fish  DA KING !!!


----------



## Carpless

Fish or no fish, I wish I could have made it. There's always the party and the food.  

I did get some slack time over the weekend that I used to finish sewing up a voodoo doll of my boss and as I type it's chock full of pins. I've go to go as it's time to put a lighter on his a$$


----------



## tpet96

Carpless


----------



## ShoreBoundOne

Wish i could have made it too...ended up slaying the eyes out oin the big lake...so not a total waste.

Mitch


----------

